# IOS 8 Now Available.



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

Just downloading it now...


----------



## t'mill (Jul 31, 2012)

If it's as sh*t as the last one that ruined the look and functionality of my phone, I'll be staying well clear for as long as I can get away with it!


----------



## ratty (May 18, 2004)

All of the families iPhone and iPads updated to IOS 8, no problems so far just got to figure out all the differences with the new OS and between the iPhone and iPad.

It's been a busy day, start again tomorrow with the new iPhones (big and small).


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

There's a Maverick upgrade too for desktops and laptops, so no slacking!


----------



## BaueruTc (Aug 21, 2011)

Downloaded it last night and so far all has been fine. Slightly tweaked looking version of IOS 7.

Loving the new text setup. The other half was being sent some random texts from me last night whenever she text me! :lol:


----------



## ratty (May 18, 2004)

igotone said:


> There's a Maverick upgrade too for desktops and laptops, so no slacking!


Yes, 10.9.5 now out, an iMac and Mac book to do tomorrow as well. And then Yosemite in October......


----------



## iTMO_nl (Jul 7, 2014)

Have been an iPhone user since the 2nd generation and cant wait to get my hands on the iPhone 6 but looking at the iOS8 changes ... don't see anything interesting:

- I don't use iMessage
- Extra camera features, I guess nothing new then we've seen in the millions of camera apps.
- I rarely use Safari
- I don't use my phone for documents so that whole new sharing thing is ... eh ... not for me
- Health, no comment
- Homekit, only interesting if you spend a lot, and I mean a lot of money on those products

iOS 7 gave a lot but I'm not really interested in iOS8 unless it speeds thinks up but that has never happened to me when upgrading 

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## msnttf10 (Jul 30, 2007)

ratty said:


> All of the families iPhone and iPads updated to IOS 8, no problems so far just got to figure out all the differences with the new OS and between the iPhone and iPad.
> 
> It's been a busy day, start again tomorrow with the new iPhones (big and small).


Theres a huge problem with the way apple go about this process, they are still thinking small single device.
They need to think bigger and multiple device. Limit the number of people and when to control the experience.

Apple need to push out the updates though iTunes only then use this as a single delivery vehicle for multiple end devices.
I've done 4 out of 10 devices and its so 1984. having spent a day or so with 8, I'm not even sure i can be bothered with updating the others - 2 more icons, slight change in txt (blackberry smilies!) and thats about your lot for 1.1GB (1.3GB for iPads)

ATVs needed updating too and I've just finished 2 out of 3 MBPs.
Grim and the sad part is, nothing new after all this effort...


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

avoiding it as I get my upgrade in november and dont want it to kill my battery even more!

J
xx


----------



## BaueruTc (Aug 21, 2011)

Lollypop86 said:


> avoiding it as I get my upgrade in november and dont want it to kill my battery even more!
> 
> J
> xx


I updated my 5s to IOS8 and have had not battery issues since updating it.


----------



## ratty (May 18, 2004)

BaueruTc said:


> Lollypop86 said:
> 
> 
> > avoiding it as I get my upgrade in november and dont want it to kill my battery even more!
> ...


Of course you can now see the apps that are consuming the most battery power:

Settings / General / Usage / Battery usage......show consumption % by app


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

I have the 5 and when I downloaded IOS7 my battery lasts for about 2.5 hours max with everything turned off.........upgrade is in November surely be ok till then?

J
xx


----------



## Mr Funk (Apr 27, 2014)

Noticeable lag on IPad 2. Not enough to get annoyed with but definitely noticea


----------



## jdn (Aug 26, 2002)

Mr Funk said:


> Noticeable lag on IPad 2. Not enough to get annoyed with but definitely noticea


Still waiting for the 'ble' - that's some lag!

:lol:


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

jdn said:


> Mr Funk said:
> 
> 
> > Noticeable lag on IPad 2. Not enough to get annoyed with but definitely noticea
> ...


 still not here lol

J
xx


----------



## J•RED (Feb 10, 2013)

I picked my iPhone up at 5:30 this evening and well my nice new iPhone 6 has turned into an iPod touch after downloading the latest 8.01 update from apple. No network and no iTouch working. Fanfuckingtastic.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Down loades IOS 8.01 to my ipad 2 and it has knocked off my 3G reception :evil:


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

Put it in the microwave, apparantly that fixes it good n proper...


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Shug750S said:


> Put it in the microwave, apparantly that fixes it good n proper...


Never thought of that :roll:


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Version 8.0.2 has been released


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

gogs said:


> Version 8.0.2 has been released


So how do I get it. Not got the update on my iPad yet


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

I downloaded it yesterday morning Andy, just went into settings, general and software update and it was there waiting to be downloaded


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

gogs said:


> I downloaded it yesterday morning Andy, just went into settings, general and software update and it was there waiting to be downloaded


Cheers had a look this morning and it was there looks to have sorted the problems


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

YELLOW_TT said:


> gogs said:
> 
> 
> > I downloaded it yesterday morning Andy, just went into settings, general and software update and it was there waiting to be downloaded
> ...


WTF back to no 3G service now :evil: anyone got ant ideas :?:


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

:-o possibly another problem Andy ! I updated my iPhone 5 and it's been fine so far, have you tried a reset ?


----------

